# Killing Clover in New Grass



## OhDeere (Apr 12, 2019)

This year, I needed to repair a lot of areas due to the damage I caused installing sprinklers. I used my slit seeder to overseed on September 15. Germination was within a few days and I'm probably on my fourth mow in areas that were thicker and second mow on the areas that were more bare. At the time of overseeding I put down Jonathan Green's Green Up for Seeding and Sodding (12-18-8). I also put down Tenacity, but only in the more bare areas.

Now I'm noticing a lot of clover popping up, especially this week with the freak near 80 degree days. It seems to be popping up and spreading fast. After reading through the forum, I figure a lack of Nitrogen is the cause. The solution, however, isn't as clear to me.

Should I just wait until Spring and tackle it then?

I have Jonathan Green's Winter Survival (10-0-20), should I put that down?

I also have Jonathan Green's Weed and Feed (21-0-3), should I put that down or will it hurt the new grass? It says I can apply it to newly seeded grass after three mowings but...is it worth risking damage to the new grass when the clover may just die when it gets colder anyway?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

You might get differing opinions on this but here is my take: I don't know your climate that well, so my thoughts are more based on northeast weather.

A lot of people freak out over weeds in new grass. My perspective is they aren't a big deal and that it's more important to baby the new grass as it heads into its first Winter. Weeds can always be taken care of in the Spring.

With that said, a second app of Tenacity can be sprayed 30 days post germination or 2 mows.

If it were me, I would focus on feeding the new grass and worry about the clover in the Spring.


----------



## OhDeere (Apr 12, 2019)

My immediate neighbors never seem to have as big of an issue with clover as I do -one does zero weed treatments. It's been a battle for the past years. Every year there is a noticeable amount. Every year I attempt to deal with it in the Spring. So this year I was thinking, Fall and Spring?

However, maybe leaving it, for the time being, isn't so horrible. I still want to limit the spread though.


----------



## Oneacer (Sep 27, 2020)

fwiw ... After years of battling clover and ground ivy, I finally got some Hi-Yield Triclopyr Ester, diluted it, put in sprayer and sprayed it ... totally gone .....


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Increasing the amount of nitrogen can help alleviate the issue with clover.

As mentioned above, triclopyr is an excellent post-emergent option for wiping out existing clover.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

I similarly have small splotches of clover in my front reno. I sprayed a generic 3 way that was advertised to take care of clover. I saw some wither and others stay alive. At the advice of others I am not spraying any more herbicide or tenacity this year to let the grass grow and thrive without chems as much as possible then i'll throw the full arsenal at it in the spring.


----------



## Pezking7p (May 23, 2020)

Clover can spread pretty aggressively, and herbicides are going to work better when the plant is young. Clovers are typically perennial, though I think they die off after a few years. In any case, it won't die over the winter. Your weed n feed probably has 2-4D in it, which isn't very effective against clover.

I used quinclorac on some clover in my lawn this fall, and it completely, 100% destroyed all clover I used it on. It is safe to use on new TTTF seedlings.


----------



## Jpav (Oct 7, 2020)

I reseeded this year and had some clover pop up. I spot sprayed them with ortho clover kill and did another lay down of starting fertilizer and watered it in and my yard is full and thick


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I get clover a lot and use regular weed b gone concentrate. 1oz in a half gallon spot sprayer, takes about 2 applications but it works well.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

ABC123 said:


> I get clover a lot and use regular weed b gone concentrate. 1oz in a half gallon spot sprayer, takes about 2 applications but it works well.


What concentrate are you using?

I've done the same with:

2,4-D, dimethylamine salt: 6.423%
Quinclorac: 2.13%
Dicamba, dimethylamine salt: 0.60%

and had limited success.


----------



## Michael58 (Aug 16, 2020)

I had some clover come up in one area of my reno this month, I wanted to put some more seed down so I sprayed Tenacity with NIS on it. The area had some extra seed thrown down about 3 weeks prior, so we'll see how the Tenacity vs clover vs new seed do. I'm expecting to see some white but hopefully it'll recover.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > I get clover a lot and use regular weed b gone concentrate. 1oz in a half gallon spot sprayer, takes about 2 applications but it works well.
> ...


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

Yeah use the triclopyr based stuff on that if you want it gone fast. Ortho makes a hose end weed-b-bone bottle with triclopyr if you want to go the super simple route. Look for the one labeled chickweed and clover killer, should be at any Lowes or Home Depot.

That grass looks plenty mature to handle it also to answer that question.


----------



## OhDeere (Apr 12, 2019)

I appreciate all the help. Today I put down some nitrogen and ordered Ortho Weed B Gone for Clover. I plan on mixing a surfactant in and spot spraying this weekend. According to the label I can't mow two days before and, I just couldn't help myself today. I spent too much time looking at the Fall Lawn Photo section and just had to mow. All that green is so inspiring.

Then I went back all my application records and realized I have been putting down WAY too little nitrogen. Getting rid of the clover without first alleviating the nitrogen deficiency might lead to more problems so, I'm glad I caught that. Having good records is so important. Almost as important as knowing what you're doing. Haha Halfway there! Again thanks!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

OhDeere said:


> ..... Having good records is so important....!


 :thumbup: Hard to overstate this (even if one only desires Tier 1 results)!!!


----------



## OhDeere (Apr 12, 2019)

Just wanted to give an update. It's been two weeks since I applied Ortho Weed B Gone Clover and also added close to a pound of Nitrogen. The results have been good. Much less clover, much greener grass.


----------



## YankeeintheSouth (Oct 22, 2020)

OhDeere said:


> Just wanted to give an update. It's been two weeks since I applied Ortho Weed B Gone Clover and also added close to a pound of Nitrogen. The results have been good. Much less clover, much greener grass.


Awesome results! Do you think you will do another application? I've been following this issue closely as I have a clover issue myself (I applied WBG COO last saturday), some other threads have suggested two applications a couple weeks apart. Just curious what your personal plan is.


----------



## Aceman (Nov 15, 2020)

When using these chemicals to rid clover, does it have to be done annually or is it a one and done type of thing with touch ups here and there?


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Aceman said:


> When using these chemicals to rid clover, does it have to be done annually or is it a one and done type of thing with touch ups here and there?


Just spot treat when you see it. Most won't come back and you don't need to be preventative here. I did two apps last spring and almost none of it returned in fall. Prevention is mostly passive via proper nitrogen and seeding to prevent bare spots.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ +1 It is a exponential decrease. The first time might get 80% and 20% returns. Keep at it and the weed seeds can't grow with thick healthy grass and then kill anything that returns and eventually you won't see them.


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

@YankeeintheSouth I found that the single dose of triclopyr I applied took almost 2 months to really kill off the clover. But it did eliminate 90% of it, which was good enough for me.


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

There's really no science to this lol...clover is easy to get rid of. The Weed B Gone COO is all you need. Spray one app, wait 10 days & spray again. That's it. You can spot treat with it too. My whole backyard was clover & creeping Charlie at one point.... the two apps 10 days apart is all it took to eradicate it. Buy it at the big box store....it works


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Ive notice that clover will germinate rather easy through a longer duration pre emergent and recommend lower and more frequent apps of pre emergent.


----------

